
I'm a DWP call handler and have no time to care about your disability claim - ctoth
https://www.theguardian.com/public-leaders-network/2016/aug/20/work-pensions-disability-claim-call-handler-benefits-dwp
======
snuxoll
Welcome to the world of call centers, they were the most crushing 3 years of
my existence before I finally managed to get a lucky break and land a software
development job. Thankfully, all the ones I worked at also had CSAT metrics I
was judged by, I may not have gotten my "bonus" (really, I just had reduced
pay instead, let's be honest) but always getting high CSAT scores allowed me
to have higher handle times without having the managerial fist brought down on
me. It's mind-bending to think that there are places where CSAT isn't even a
thing and you are measured purely on your handle time, especially for what by
all means counts as a civil servant even if the job is outsourced to a third-
party contractor.

~~~
daveguy
Had to look the acronym up:

CSAT = Customer Satisfaction from 0% to 100% or completely dissatisfied to
completely satisfied.[0]

I do not envy that job at all. Congratulations on the new job.

[0] [http://www.impactlearning.com/resources/metrics/customer-
ser...](http://www.impactlearning.com/resources/metrics/customer-service-
satisfaction-rate-csat/)

------
Kenji
_I have had absolutely no training in how sickness benefits work. I don’t know
what happens when I send a claim to be processed, so I can’t answer any
questions about what will happen next or when somebody will get a payment._

How about you take responsibility and actually learn what your customers want
you to know and call you to find out? How can you advise your customers on
things you do not know? Frankly, this work environment sounds like hell but I
am not sure if it's _purely_ a managerial problem.

~~~
Klinky
You have no clue what it's like. What you want them to do is NOT allowed. It
is not on the script! They were not officially trained or authorized to give
out such information. They would quickly be fired if they were found to be
going "rogue". Most of these environments are numbers games, with robotic
managers who simply spout "you're not hitting your numbers", rather than
improving working conditions, employee training, or customer experience. They
work for the numbers, and that is ALL that matters. Thinking outside the box
is a quick way to being out of a job.

